# Homemade Mozzarella, it's so easy! Plenty of Q-view!



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2011)

First off let me post the recipe I went by. Then I'll go through the steps.

*Mozzarella cheese*

Dissolve ¼ rennet tablet in ¼ cu. of non chlorinated water.

Heat 1 gallon of whole milk (not ultra pasteurized) in a stainless steel pot ( don’t use aluminum or cast iron ) on med/low ( 4-5 ) until it reaches 95 degrees.

Add 1 ½ tsp of citric acid when milk gets to about 80 degrees, stirring it occasionally.

When it hits 95 degrees add the rennet solution & gently stir for 30 seconds – take it off the heat, cover & let sit for 25 minutes.

Cross hatch the curds with a long knife that reaches the bottom of the pot & use a slotted spoon to spoon curds into a microwaveable dish with cheese cloth in it. Twist the cheese cloth to squeeze out the whey from the curds. Pour out the whey & put the curds back in the dish without  the cheese cloth & microwave for 1 minute.

Pour off liquid, knead & add salt ( about 1 teaspoon or to your taste ) & other seasonings if you choose. Continue to knead until it gets a little dry, then microwave for 30 seconds. Knead some more & form a ball or you can stretch out and form it as a rope or any shape you choose. It should look shiny when it’s done. To get it to hold its shape dunk it in ice water.

I started off making some spiced olive oil to put on the mozz when I got done. It's just the dipping sauce herbs & some olive oil.








Next the ingredients for the cheese.







The rennet tablets need to be quartered. The first few times I made mozz, I used a knife & it really doesn't make a clean cut, so I bought one of those pill cutters at Wally World. They really work good.







Bingo 1/4 of a tablet.







Put 1/4 of the rennet tablet into 1/4 cup of non chlorinated water. Stir it up & let it sit & dissolve.







Next get a stainless pot & pour 1 gallon of milk into it. The fresher the better. If you can find un-homogenized that's the best, but make sure it doesn't say ultra- pasteurized or this won't work.







Heat the milk on med low until it hits 80 degrees then add the 1 1/2 teaspoons of citric acid.













Occasionally stir it until it hits 95 degrees then add the rennet & water.







Stir for 30 seconds, as you can see the curds are starting to form.







After 30 seconds take it off the heat.







Cover it & let it sit for 25 minutes.







After 25 minutes you can see how the curds have separated from the whey. This time they are a little looser than normal. It should look like custard. That's OK we will just have too work with them a little more to get all the whey out.







Got a bowl ready lined with cheesecloth.







Next we use a big pasta spoon to spoon out the curds.







Like I said earlier the curds are a little looser than normal. Normally you could get them all out with the pasta spoon, but there is quite a bit left in the bowl so were going to pour the remaining liquid through a strainer.







This is what we have left.







Now you just wrap the cheese cloth around the mozz & squeeze out as much of the whey as you can.







Dump the whey out, and put the mozz back in the bowl & into the microwave for 1 minute.







After you get it out of the micro, just drain off the excess whey & start to knead it.







Now is when you want to add your seasonings. We just added about 1 tsp of Kosher salt.







Keep kneading it and if it seems to start to get dry just nuke it for 30 seconds. When it's right it will stretch out like a rope.







Now just knead it a little more, and if you need to put in in the micro for 15 seconds to keep it pliable.







Next form it into a ball or whatever shape you want it to be. I have seen it twisted like rope. The main thing is to work it & stretch it so it gets those long fibers that makes good mozzarella. It should have a shine to it as well. We just make balls. Maybe I need to get more creative!







To make sure it keeps it's shape put in in an ice bath for 10 minutes.







After the ice bath wrap it in saran wrap just like a fattie & it will be good in the fridge for at least 2 weeks. It only last's a couple of days around here, but it freezes well too. So if you want to make a bunch of it you can vac seal & freeze it. I prefer to make it 1 batch at a time & eat it with friends. One gallon of milk makes about 3/4 pound of mozz.







Now getting back to the seasoned olive oil in the beginning of this thread. I think it's snack time at SmokinAl's. The good thing is it's tomato season here now, so we went to the local produce stand & picked up a few locally grown vine ripe maters. Sliced them up with some of the mozz a few basal leaves and some of that olive oil. This is the perfect afternoon snack with a couple of beers.


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks great Al!


----------



## smokegoddess (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like you had some great success! I've tried making it before, but have used hot water instead - which does not work! I'm gonna try the microwave next time, maybe make a batch for Christmas, and smoke it???

Also, if you don't want to stretch it, the loose curds end up as Ricotta :)


----------



## alelover (Dec 13, 2011)

One of my favorite summertime snacks. Looks great Al.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow Al this looks great.a home made Mozzarella cheese and the caprese salad looks Delicious.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 13, 2011)

You've out done your self


----------



## bigcase (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome job Al.  That is one tasty looking plate!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now I have to make me some mozzarella cheese. I got some from Squirrel a while back and she said it was easy to make. Thanks for the play by play there Al.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 13, 2011)

What a great post AL - I just bought the ingredients last week to do this. Ya beat me to it again. Great documentation too.


----------



## roller (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats great Al I need to give that a try. I have made goat cheese pretty much that same way except for the kneading part...Man I could have some of that right now....


----------



## bratrules (Dec 13, 2011)

That's some nice looking cheese!! i love making cheese also i use the recipe for milk from this website http://schmidling.com/milk.htm

and let me tell you it almost taste like fresh milk. I would encourage anyone using store bought milk to make cheese to try it!!!


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 13, 2011)

wow


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 13, 2011)

My Grandmother use to make cheese like that when I was little. I had for gotten just cool and easy it was, Thanks for the post it brought very sweet memories of her. SB


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 13, 2011)

Great post, Al!  Squirrel did some also, but didn't stretch it as thoroughly as you did your's (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/squirrel-s-home-made-mozzeralla-cheese  wiki).  I wonder what you'd have to do to make cheese curds like you get in a store, or press it for cheddar?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 13, 2011)

That's awesome thanks except now I have another thing to try but it looks great. My wife will be pleased


----------



## bratrules (Dec 13, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Great post, Al!  Squirrel did some also, but didn't stretch it as thoroughly as you did your's (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/squirrel-s-home-made-mozzeralla-cheese  wiki).  I wonder what you'd have to do to make cheese curds like you get in a store, or press it for cheddar?


Pops for hard cheeses you would have to add a starter! and you would need cheese moulds. they have really good kits online. and as for a press i just use round weights. and starter cultures are easy to make as well. again there are a lot of sources online.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 13, 2011)

You inspired me Al! I went to every local grocery store and finally found a box of Junket rennet for ice cream and custard. Couldn't find calcium chloride or citric acid, but figured I'd grind up a vitamin C tablet and hope the calcium chloride could be skipped. Got home only to discover we don't have any vitamin C, just multivitamins. Thought about grinding one of those up, but decided to use lemon juice instead. Various recipes on the net tel me this rennet may or may not work. Ended up using 1.5 tablets as per one recipe I found. And about 3 tablespoons of lemon juice, as I figure that should net the right amount of citric acid. It's been about an hour, and it's starting to firm up, so we'll see. For some reason, your whole post seems to have disappeared. Weird.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh ! Nnnoooo..... SmokinAl, the post disappeared....would you please if not repost it, or pm me the recipe. I was going to print it out and add it to my want-to book and I missed it. Since I first read the post, I was wondering if I could smoke that cheese ball?? or would it be too soft??? By the way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the post ! !


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2011)

Ever made string cheese with that recipe Al?


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 13, 2011)

bratrules said:


> Pops for hard cheeses you would have to add a starter! and you would need cheese moulds. they have really good kits online. and as for a press i just use round weights. and starter cultures are easy to make as well. again there are a lot of sources online.




I did find a site that looks interesting:  http://cheeseandyogurtmaking.com/


----------



## tom c (Dec 13, 2011)

My wife taste has change and she doesn't like salt taste, can you taste 1 teaspoon or should I go with 1/2?

Quote:


SmokinAl said:


> First off let me post the recipe I went by. Then I'll go through the steps.
> 
> *Mozzarella cheese*
> 
> ...


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 14, 2011)

wow looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

Tom C said:


> My wife taste has change and she doesn't like salt taste, can you taste 1 teaspoon or should I go with 1/2?
> 
> Quote:


You don't need to put any salt in it if you don't want to. We like the salt flavor, and yes you can taste 1 tsp. Try it without any salt while your kneading it. If you like the flavor don't put any in, or add a little & see how you like it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> You inspired me Al! I went to every local grocery store and finally found a box of Junket rennet for ice cream and custard. Couldn't find calcium chloride or citric acid, but figured I'd grind up a vitamin C tablet and hope the calcium chloride could be skipped. Got home only to discover we don't have any vitamin C, just multivitamins. Thought about grinding one of those up, but decided to use lemon juice instead. Various recipes on the net tel me this rennet may or may not work. Ended up using 1.5 tablets as per one recipe I found. And about 3 tablespoons of lemon juice, as I figure that should net the right amount of citric acid. It's been about an hour, and it's starting to firm up, so we'll see. For some reason, your whole post seems to have disappeared. Weird.




Some pharmacies carry the rennet tablets, also health food stores carry the citric acid & rennet too.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good stuff Al, good stuff!

I clipped this one to Evernote -- I have to make some!

Thanks for the excellent post -- Happy Holiday!

John


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2011)

Very Cool Al!

This should be a "Sticky" or at least a "WIKI"

Todd


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree !


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys!

This is so darn easy, you all need to try it.

The best part is the mozz is much better than store bought, way cheaper, and has a wonderful texture to it.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine ended up like a really rich ricotta, which is fine. I'll get the right stuff and try it again. Yours looks really good. thanks for posting this!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> Mine ended up like a really rich ricotta, which is fine. I'll get the right stuff and try it again. Yours looks really good. thanks for posting this!


The first batch I did, the same thing happened. I just made calzone with it.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 14, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The first batch I did, the same thing happened. I just made calzone with it.


I was thinking lasagna. Not sure how it'll melt, but I think it will be delicious either way.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

Mdboatbum said:


> I was thinking lasagna. Not sure how it'll melt, but I think it will be delicious either way.




That's a good idea, it melts great.


----------



## wbrian (Dec 14, 2011)

My wife loves fresh mozz.  I bought a kit about a month ago from cheesemaking.com.  The lady who runs the site is known as "The Cheese Queen", I think.   We've had good success with her kit.  Basically exact same thing as what the OP posted here...  I think it was like 29.99 for enough everything (except milk) to make 30 gallons of milk worth of mozz.  We're making some tomorrow.  And yes, you can smoke it...

Later,

B.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks tasty Al...Thanks for the Qview!!


----------



## venture (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome job, Al!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokin - k (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Al...! Looks like a fun project... It on the short list! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cool Al...Great detail and pics...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2011)

Fantastic post Al!

I've been wanting to make cheese for about 4 years now but after seeing your post I think ya got me motivated enough to do it. Thanks for the Q-view


----------



## damrs (Dec 14, 2011)

*Thanks for the EXCELENT POST*

*{{always wondered about Homoginized Store milk}}*

*  *

*an now I know... *

*Beautiful tutorial with excelent pics.*

*THANKS SMOKIN-AL...*


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking mozz there Al.  Thanks for the post I always wanted to try my hand at making cheese.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 14, 2011)

Great post Al. Went into the to do list. Pasturized is ok, just not "Ultra" Right? Theres a resturrant here that makes Mozzerella at tableside. Wonder how they manage without it taking longer than serving the regular meal?!!


----------



## shortend (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow Al, your blowin' us away again! That money shot of the mozz with the ripe tomato slices, basil leaves and infused olive oil is incredible! I gotta try that. How do you think raw milk would work for makin' Mozz? My office manager is a dairy farmer, and I can get all the raw milk I want. They just can't sell it that way. Just stupid Gov't overreach as usual. It's a lot safer than the FDA would lead you to believe. Today's Dairy farmer is subject to incredibly stringent safety standards. Almost to the point of absurdity. I grew up as a kid on raw milk. We didn't have anything near the standards that they have now, and I'm still kickin'. It was great stuff. Hmmm, nothing like a glass of good, warm, fresh from the cow, milk. I still remember that horrible tasting milk in the little bottles that they made us drink at lunch when I went to Kindergarten!

ShortEnd


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

ShortEnd said:


> Wow Al, your blowin' us away again! That money shot of the mozz with the ripe tomato slices, basil leaves and infused olive oil is incredible! I gotta try that. How do you think raw milk would work for makin' Mozz? My office manager is a dairy farmer, and I can get all the raw milk I want. They just can't sell it that way. Just stupid Gov't overreach as usual. It's a lot safer than the FDA would lead you to believe. Today's Dairy farmer is subject to incredibly stringent safety standards. Almost to the point of absurdity. I grew up as a kid on raw milk. We didn't have anything near the standards that they have now, and I'm still kickin'. It was great stuff. Hmmm, nothing like a glass of good, warm, fresh from the cow, milk. I still remember that horrible tasting milk in the little bottles that they made us drink at lunch when I went to Kindergarten!
> 
> ShortEnd




Yes you can use raw milk, but I think you have to heat it to 140, so your basically pasteurizing it yourself. The recipes suggest if you can get un-homogenized milk that's the best.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Great post Al. Went into the to do list. Pasturized is ok, just not "Ultra" Right? Theres a resturrant here that makes Mozzerella at tableside. Wonder how they manage without it taking longer than serving the regular meal?!!




Yes pasturized is OK.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks great Al!!!

No new hobbies for me today.....but that does look like some tasty cheese..

Craig


----------



## gorilla (Dec 15, 2011)

I had to order some supplies after reading this post. Thanks Al!! I've always wanted to try this.


----------



## vision (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks AWESOME AL!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh yeah thats Great!!! Like I need 1 more thing thats stuck on my mind till I get it done!

AL.........YOU S**K!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






          No not really, just kidding!  Thanks for the awesome post!

Going to the top of the list! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Now Where did I put that list?.....?

SOB


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 16, 2011)

AAAHhhhhhh....Found the List!!  Just got confirmation of my order ....the rennet,citric acid and cheese cloth are on their way!

Dang you Al!!!!

Thanks Again!

SOB


----------



## saugeyejoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Al,  I followed your recipe and made this last night..... Excellent.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaugeyeJoe said:


> Al,  I followed your recipe and made this last night..... Excellent.  Thanks for the recipe.




It's amazing how easy it is to make, and as you know you can't beat the flavor & texture.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 19, 2011)

You inspired me Al! Just bought rennet tabs and citric acid tonight. Actually found both in the baking isle of a grocery store. Dying to try this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> You inspired me Al! Just bought rennet tabs and citric acid tonight. Actually found both in the baking isle of a grocery store. Dying to try this.




Once you try it your hooked for life!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 25, 2011)

Gonna have to try making some.  I never really knew how it was made before reading your post. Cool.!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW! looks great, and i love the step-by-step ~ makes it easy to follow!

a great post, and outstanding-looking cheese!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 27, 2011)

I swear Al....If I have time this weekend I want to make his.    ,,,,and then put some Thin Blue Smoke on it.   * Way way way cool post! *

*Thanks for sharing this with all of us.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

We can't stop making it, now were starting to experiment with adding some herbs to it. Basil is real good, so is oregano.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> We can't stop making it, now were starting to experiment with adding some herbs to it. Basil is real good, so is oregano.




I bet thats true !  oooo,,how about a few fresh chives or red pepper....I see it now  : Als Specialty Mozzarella ....new business venture.  heh, ya never know....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



    I think is way to cool you learned how and shared it with us.


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 1, 2012)

AL can I use 2% milk I have 2 gal. to use up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

coyote1 said:


> AL can I use 2% milk I have 2 gal. to use up




NO!!!

It won't form the curds.


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 1, 2012)

ok thank you for the fast answer


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 2, 2012)

ok I made some today and it did not stretch out like a rope. I worked it for a long time and got it close and gave up and put it in the fridge I haven't tried it yet but it looks good


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 2, 2012)

Al, that mozzarella looks awesome! I love fresh mozzarella. Now you have me wanting to try my hand at making cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Just what I need more stuff to do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

coyote1 said:


> ok I made some today and it did not stretch out like a rope. I worked it for a long time and got it close and gave up and put it in the fridge I haven't tried it yet but it looks good




When you work it like that & it won't stretch, give it 15 seconds in the microwave & that should do it.

I found that the milk you use is the most important thing. The best grocery store milk I have found is Borden's whole milk. It seems to be a little thicker than the other one's I have tried.


----------



## jno51 (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG. my wife is going to kill me. A project for this weekend. Thanks for the encouragement, and how too. Al will this work the same way with pepper jack. "SMF ROCKS"


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

jno51 said:


> OMG. my wife is going to kill me. A project for this weekend. Thanks for the encouragement, and how too. Al will this work the same way with pepper jack. "SMF ROCKS"




This recipe is for mozz like cheese, when you get to the stage where your kneading it & it's starting to work like bread dough, then you can add spices & or thinly diced jalapenos. But it's still going to have the consistency of mozz cheese.


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

I am sneaking up on this project carefully.

Very little in the kitchen intimidates me other than pastry or a project like this.

My rennet is different than Al's.  "junket" brand from my supermarket.  Came with all sorts of recipes in it.  These tablets are smaller than Al's and they call for 1/2 tablet per Gallon of Milk.

Found it by the Jello section. 

Check your rennet before proceeding.

I already have the Milk, so I am committed.  Don't expect a QVIEW unless my failure might be instructional to others?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck Merv! You can do it buddy!


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 18, 2012)

I just saw this and am completely impressed.  Wow.  I love it.


----------



## venture (Feb 3, 2012)

A big apology goes out to SmokinAL for being so late with this update!

This post inspired me to try the deal.

The cheese turned out so good that it didn't last until my recent cheese smoke!

Having said that, my cheese wasn't as nice as Al's. I will certainly be doing it again! 

I think my cheese needed more frequent trips to the "nuke" and more kneading?  The flavor was wonderful.  The texture was a little off and not quite as elastic and shiny as Al's perfect example.

Don't be afraid, as I was!  You can do this!  It is a little work and there is , for some of us, a learning curve?

I garontee that the final product is worth it!

Thanks, Al!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Merv, there is a bit of a learning curve. You are right a few more times to the microwave would have probably done it for you. It has to get hot enough that it is almost starting to melt, but only nuke it for 15-30 seconds at a time. I failed a few times before I figured it out. It's almost like smoking ribs. You do it the same every time but the results vary. Thanks for the update. I'm sure you will be making a lot of it in the future. We make the Caprisi salad whenever we have guests & it's gone in seconds.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Merv glad you finally jumped in on the cheese. Al has done them many times and I recently proved that even kids can do it. I have a gallon of milk ready to go this morning


----------



## venture (Feb 5, 2012)

For anyone making this for the first time, Al is absolutely right.  You have to regularly nuke it for 15 seconds or so.  Otherwise you will be amazed how hard it sets up and how hard it gets to knead.  Difficult to imagine what would change a gallon of milk into that hunk of clay?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2013)

This is such a GREAT Thread I thought I would bump it up...


----------



## budster (Apr 5, 2013)

Unreal! I can't believe it's sooo easy. I'm definitely making some. Thanks for posting it. I love this place.


----------



## grabber (Sep 20, 2016)

Any ideas on adding parsley, oregano or other seasonings to milk while starting for extra flavor.  Again, thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2016)

Grabber said:


> Any ideas on adding parsley, oregano or other seasonings to milk while starting for extra flavor.  Again, thanks.


You can add any seasonings you want, just do it at the point I added the salt.

You can't add anything until then.

Al


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2016)

Just wondering.  Mrs bought mozz balls in olive oil but was just wondering how long it'd be safe to keep them in fridge before they'd go bad.  Any help or input welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2016)

Grabber said:


> Just wondering.  Mrs bought mozz balls in olive oil but was just wondering how long it'd be safe to keep them in fridge before they'd go bad.  Any help or input welcome.  Thanks.


My answer would be they will last quite a while.

As long as they are completely submerged in the olive oil they should last a long time.

If mold starts to grow on them then that would be my clue to dump them.

Al


----------



## txusafguy (Jan 9, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> First off let me post the recipe I went by. Then I'll go through the steps.
> 
> *Mozzarella cheese*
> 
> ...


Damn brother that looks delicious.  I will be trying that very soon.  Do you guys smoke your cheese or just leave it as is.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2017)

TXUSAFGUY said:


> Damn brother that looks delicious.  I will be trying that very soon.  Do you guys smoke your cheese or just leave it as is.


Thank you!

We haven't smoked any of the homemade cheese yet because we end up eating it right away.

But there is no reason not to. I think it would be real good!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2017)

SA, I know its' a oldie but points for a great tutorial !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, I know its' a oldie but points for a great tutorial !


Thanks CM!

Al


----------



## schrakat (Jun 24, 2017)

Venture said:


> I am sneaking up on this project carefully.
> 
> Very little in the kitchen intimidates me other than pastry or a project like this.
> 
> ...



I realize this is an old post.... But, I have access to some whole milk and was thinking about attempting this recipe.  Unfortunately, Junket is the only option I would have locally, and milk will spoil by the time I get something else shipped.  The articles I have read say to not use junket...that it isn't the same, but....  I am willing to give it a go.  Other than including 1/2 tablet instead of a 1/4 tablet.... Is that your only recommended change?  TIA


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm interested in this myself. I didn't realize there were different kinds of rennet.

Please post your results. Good or bad.

Al


----------



## Capt greg (Oct 23, 2019)

Dang I just ordered rennet tablets and citric acid my wife thinks I’m crazy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2019)

Capt greg said:


> Dang I just ordered rennet tablets and citric acid my wife thinks I’m crazy.



She will love you when she tastes the cheese!!
Al


----------

